# what does the xtension .mht stands for?



## kerthivasan (Feb 21, 2007)

can u guys tell what the x10sion .mht stands for?


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 21, 2007)

MHT files are single file webpages. You can open them in Microsoft Powerpoint. Refer to link. 

*www.informit.com/content/images/irf_bunzel_officeguide/elementLinks/fig324.jpg


----------



## kerthivasan (Feb 21, 2007)

ApoorvKhatreja said:
			
		

> MHT files are single file webpages. You can open them in Microsoft Powerpoint. Refer to link.
> 
> *www.informit.com/content/images/irf_bunzel_officeguide/elementLinks/thfig324.jpg


thanks u very very much


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 21, 2007)

Read my signature.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2007)

MHTML Document
u can open it wit ny web browser ...


----------



## buntythecool (Feb 21, 2007)

MHT means Archived Web Page. When you save a Web page as Web archive, the Web page saves this information in Multipurpose Internet Mail Extension HTML (MHTML) format with a .MHT file extension. All relative links in the Web page are remapped and the embedded content is included in the .MHT file. The absolute references or hyperlinks on the Web page remain unchanged and the .MHT file is viewed using Internet Explorer. Note: This file type can become infected and should be carefully scanned if someone sends you a file with this extension.
here is the sorce
*filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=MHT


----------



## kerthivasan (Feb 23, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> MHTML Document
> u can open it wit ny web browser ...


thanks


----------

